# Parvo confirmed at Darlington!



## Tigerneko

It has been confirmed that a Giant Schnauzer which was at Darlington Champ Show has come down with Parvo.

If anyone is at Driffield on the same day as them, PLEASE be careful as this could easily spread. I've heard that if you have been around an infected dog or suspect your dog is infected, you should avoid contact with other dogs for 3 weeks afterwards, but obviously some will ignore this and still go ahead to upcoming shows!

Please share this where you can so that people know to keep a close eye on their dogs!


----------



## I love springers

I had a German shepherd die from parvo a long time ago and it was not a nice sight so I do hope the schnauzer is ok..

Schnauzer's where at Darlington on Friday so I would have thought any dog from Friday onwards could be at risk.

I am at Driffield on Friday gundog day so if any of the dogs where at Darlington surely they would be showing signs by then


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Shared on FB, hope everyone and their dogs are ok.


----------



## Tilldob

We were at Darlington on Friday! My dogs are vaccinated against Parvo could they still be at risk? We will be at Driffield on Saturday to.
Hope the affected dog is ok,i worked in a Greyhound kennel when i was a teenager and saw a litter of 8 pups die one by one from Parvo it was awful.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Oh dear a little too close for comfort!! 

I'm a bit dim so, puppy injections include parvo?


----------



## chilli41

Before panic sets in - Who has confirmed this case of Parvo? There is no mention of it on Darlingtons website or on dogworld?


----------



## Tilldob

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Oh dear a little too close for comfort!!
> 
> I'm a bit dim so, puppy injections include parvo?


Yes they should do


----------



## Cur1y

Please confirm source of confirmation!

I have so far seen this reported as a Schnauzer on Friday who were in Ring 4,(Schnauzers were ring 31, ring 4 were Beagles), and a Giant Schnauzer who were not shown on Friday.


----------



## I love springers

I have just tried the secretary but got no answer so I called Higham press and they have not heard anything about parvo at Darlington

Tigerneko who or where did you hear about it?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Just bumping this in the hope the OP can confirm where they heard it, will check back later.....


----------



## dexter

Higham Press
PLEASE NOTE ALL EXHIBITORS - None of the officials at Darlington dog show were, or have been since informed by an exhibitor that they had a dog with the parvo virus, therefore there is no evidence to support this rumour.


----------



## I love springers

When I phoned Higham press the lady did say it would go on the information page so they acted quickly on that


----------



## BessieDog

Apparently it is confirmed now by owner. It was taken ill the next day - could have been contracted as long ago as the City of Birmingham show due to the incubation period. It's strain F if that means anything.


----------



## Tollisty

Has been confimed by the dogs owner.

From the owner of the dog - Chillie was very quiet Monday morning, she hadn't eaten and her eyes were really sad......but without any vomiting or diarrhea. At 1.15pm she had diarrhea and was in the verts at 1.45. Fecal swabs were taken and tuesday it was confirmed she had PArvo Type CPV-2c

From higham press - We have just spoken to the owner and she has confirmed her Giant Schnauzer has got the parvo virus and it was diagnosed on Tuesday.


----------



## Milliepoochie

BessieDog said:


> Apparently it is confirmed now by owner. It was taken ill the next day - *could have been contracted as long ago as the City of Birmingham show *due to the incubation period. It's strain F if that means anything.


 I was there with Millie 

Lets hope this doesnt spread - There was so many dogs there its dreadful to think how far it 'could' go 

How worrying for the poor owner - Hope the dog pulls through.


----------



## BessieDog

Milliepoochie said:


> I was there with Millie
> 
> Lets hope this doesnt spread - There was so many dogs there its dreadful to think how far it 'could' go
> 
> How worrying for the poor owner - Hope the dog pulls through.


I was there with Bess!

I don't think this is anything to worry about. I think the vet was just saying how long the incubation period could be. We haven't heard any reports of dogs with it after the Birmingham show. It could have been picked up anywhere. We've heard reports recently from a number of areas in the country with it - including a town less than 20 miles from me.


----------



## Tollisty

For those who use FB, parvo alert.
https://www.facebook.com/ParvoAlert?fref=tshttps://www.facebook.com/ParvoAlert?fref=ts


----------



## Milliepoochie

BessieDog said:


> I was there with Bess!
> 
> I don't think this is anything to worry about. I think the vet was just saying how long the incubation period could be. We haven't heard any reports of dogs with it after the Birmingham show. It could have been picked up anywhere. We've heard reports recently from a number of areas in the country with it - including a town less than 20 miles from me.


I know and I was to stupid to not come find you :mad2: Would looooved to have met Bess :thumbup: **And you**  

I know - Its just scary when it 'could' of been linked to somewhere you had been  Especially when you think of the large amount of dogs in such a small area you cant help but think there got to be some dog lurgies in there 

Im not aware of any reports local to me - Need to ring the vet about something so il ask when I do.


----------



## BessieDog

Milliepoochie said:


> I know and I was to stupid to come find you :mad2: Would looooved to have met Bess :thumbup: **And you**
> 
> I know - Its just scary when it 'could' of been linked to somewhere you had been  Especially when you think of the large amount of dogs in such a small area you cant help but think there got to be some dog lurgies in there
> 
> Im not aware of any reports local to me - Need to ring the vet about something so il ask when I do.


I don't think I was there the same day as you - I was there on the Sunday.

Would have liked to meet you too!


----------



## Spellweaver

Really sad about this. Sad for the poor dog and owner of course, but also sad because it means we won't be able to go to Driffield. Our dogs were at Darlington and they are all ok so far, but they could be carriers for up to 30 days which means we won't be at a show until Midland Counties now.

And I was sooooo looking forward to meeting Meezey and Cian :cryin:


----------



## Emmastace

I know I am being really stupid here but.......is there a ban on dogs being shown if they were possibly in contact or is it just a responsible owner thing not to show until the incubation period is over?


----------



## Tollisty

The KC declaration on every entry form requires that you guarantee not to "bring to a show any dog that has knowingly been exposed to or contracted any infectious or contagious desease during the 21 days prior to the show"


----------



## Spellweaver

Emmastace said:


> I know I am being really stupid here but.......is there a ban on dogs being shown if they were possibly in contact or is it just a responsible owner thing not to show until the incubation period is over?


There is a KC ruling that states you should not bring to the show any dog which has contracted or been exposed to an infectious disease during the 21 days prior to the show - you are agreeing to abide by that rule every time you either sgn a paper entry form or tick the box on the online entry form.

The thing with the parvo case at Darlington is that most dogs at the show will probably not have been exposed to it - and that's where the responsible owner thing comes in. Some people - especially those who weren't there on working & pastoral day - feel that the risk is negligible - no more, in fact, than the normal everyday risk. However, we were there on the same day and, although the dog was benched at the opposite end of the showground to us and our dogs never went into that area, I could not live with myself they carried the disease to Driffield and infected dogs there.

ETA - sorry to repeat what you'd already said Tollisty - you posted while I was typing!


----------



## tashi

Both pet forum and Tigerneko get a mention in this newspaper article

Parvo claim "unlikely" says dog show boss (From Darlington and Stockton Times)


----------



## BessieDog

Spellweaver said:


> There is a KC ruling that states you should not bring to the show any dog which has contracted or been exposed to an infectious disease during the 21 days prior to the show - you are agreeing to abide by that rule every time you either sgn a paper entry form or tick the box on the online entry form.
> 
> The thing with the parvo case at Darlington is that most dogs at the show will probably not have been exposed to it - and that's where the responsible owner thing comes in. Some people - especially those who weren't there on working & pastoral day - feel that the risk is negligible - no more, in fact, than the normal everyday risk. However, we were there on the same day and, although the dog was benched at the opposite end of the showground to us and our dogs never went into that area, I could not live with myself they carried the disease to Driffield and infected dogs there.
> 
> ETA - sorry to repeat what you'd already said Tollisty - you posted while I was typing!


But the report I read said that due to the incubation time the dog could have become infected at the City of Birmingham show. Officials seem to be denying there was a case of Parvovirus ar Darlington - which could technically be true, as it wasn't diagnosed until after the show

So where do we draw the line?

I wasn't at Darlington, so have no axe to grind, but just genuinely interested.

I have emailed my vet to see if Bess is currently covered for the strains being talked about, as that to me is the most important question. Seems there's a lot around at the moment, and not just at shows.


----------



## Spellweaver

BessieDog said:


> But the report I read said that due to the incubation time the dog could have become infected at the City of Birmingham show. Officials seem to be denying there was a case of Parvovirus ar Darlington - which could technically be true, as it wasn't diagnosed until after the show
> 
> So where do we draw the line?
> 
> I wasn't at Darlington, so have no axe to grind, but just genuinely interested.
> 
> I have emailed my vet to see if Bess is currently covered for the strains being talked about, as that to me is the most important question. Seems there's a lot around at the moment, and not just at shows.


I did the same - my vet said we were ok.

There was no case of parvo at Darlington - but a dog was definitely diagnosed with parvo three days after attending, and so would have been infectious while at the show. It makes it very difficult to draw the line - that's why some people whose dogs were there have taken the decision to go to Driffield and and some people have taken the decision to stay away.

I actually think everything will be ok - I'm sure that Quinny would be showing symptoms by now (with his compromised immune system he is unable to be vaccinated) - but I did not want to take the risk that the rest of them were asymptomatic because of their vaccinations but could be carrying the virus.


----------



## Emmastace

OOOOOPS....well that proves how much I read of what I sign:blush:


----------



## emmaviolet

Spellweaver said:


> There is a KC ruling that states you should not bring to the show any dog which has contracted or been exposed to an infectious disease during the 21 days prior to the show - you are agreeing to abide by that rule every time you either sgn a paper entry form or tick the box on the online entry form.
> 
> The thing with the parvo case at Darlington is that most dogs at the show will probably not have been exposed to it - and that's where the responsible owner thing comes in. Some people - especially those who weren't there on working & pastoral day - feel that the risk is negligible - no more, in fact, than the normal everyday risk. However, we were there on the same day and, although the dog was benched at the opposite end of the showground to us and our dogs never went into that area, I could not live with myself they carried the disease to Driffield and infected dogs there.
> 
> ETA - sorry to repeat what you'd already said Tollisty - you posted while I was typing!


This is interesting SW. Does that mean any dog who has been ill, say with a very bad stomach?

I ask as people take their dogs even when they have been ill in the week and remember when researching about campylobactor when Alfie was a puppy that it's nickname is 'show cr*d' (sorry) because of dogs and people falling ill at dog shows.

Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## Spellweaver

emmaviolet said:


> This is interesting SW. Does that mean any dog who has been ill, say with a very bad stomach?
> 
> I ask as people take their dogs even when they have been ill in the week and remember when researching about campylobactor when Alfie was a puppy that it's nickname is 'show cr*d' (sorry) because of dogs and people falling ill at dog shows.
> 
> Hope everyone is safe.


I would say that it does mean that - certainly when I was in hospital with Campylobacter a couple of years ago our dogs weren't shown for at least five weeks, even though they never showed a sign of having the runs.

Personally I wouldnt take any dog to a show who had been ill duirng the week, nor would I take any other dogs who lived with a dog who had been ill but,sadly, not all exhibitors are as honest as that. There are some who will try to get away with anything - I once reported a woman at Crufts who walked the length of the border collie rings with a sheltie who was discharging diarrhoea as it walked. The cleaners were there pronto to clean and disinfect the floor - but if that were my dog he would either have been left at home or would have ben taken stright home instead of continuing on to the benching.

Thankfully, most aren't like that. There were only 48 border collies at Driffield today - normally we have over 100 entries. Most of the ones who were there weren't at Darlington - but there are some who were.


----------



## emmaviolet

Spellweaver said:


> I would say that it does mean that - certainly when I was in hospital with Campylobacter a couple of years ago our dogs weren't shown for at least five weeks, even though they never showed a sign of having the runs.
> 
> Personally I wouldnt take any dog to a show who had been ill duirng the week, nor would I take any other dogs who lived with a dog who had been ill but,sadly, not all exhibitors are as honest as that. There are some who will try to get away with anything - I once reported a woman at Crufts who walked the length of the border collie rings with a sheltie who was discharging diarrhoea as it walked. The cleaners were there pronto to clean and disinfect the floor - but if that were my dog he would either have been left at home or would have ben taken stright home instead of continuing on to the benching.
> 
> Thankfully, most aren't like that. There were only 48 border collies at Driffield today - normally we have over 100 entries. Most of the ones who were there weren't at Darlington - but there are some who were.


Good god, who would even think of a show if the dog was so bad.  Good for you reporting it, it's not fair to anyone else.

I do see sometimes people say they will try them, even though the dog has been ill the day before, but you don't know what that bug is.

It's funny as Alfie had campylobactor from when he was a puppy after we bought him home, the week before we picked him up his breeder had been to a show and she and her young daughter had caught a stomach bug, I always wonder if that's how he got it.


----------



## Spellweaver

emmaviolet said:


> Good god, who would even think of a show if the dog was so bad.  Good for you reporting it, it's not fair to anyone else.
> 
> I do see sometimes people say they will try them, even though the dog has been ill the day before, but you don't know what that bug is.
> 
> It's funny as Alfie had campylobactor from when he was a puppy after we bought him home, the week before we picked him up his breeder had been to a show and she and her young daughter had caught a stomach bug, I always wonder if that's how he got it.


Might well be - it's passable from dogs to humans and vice versa. On advice from the breeder of our border collies, we had erythromycin from the vets ready to give ours if they exhibited any signs so that we didn't get into a merry-go-round of me infecting them and then them reinfecting me - but fortunately neither they nor my OH caught it from me.


----------



## maddye

Does anyone know which pavilion the affected dog was benched in at Darlington & which ring they used?


----------



## Spellweaver

maddye said:


> Does anyone know which pavilion the affected dog was benched in at Darlington & which ring they used?


Giant Schnauzers were in Pavilion A ring 4 - don't know if this dog was in any of the stakes rings, YKC rings or BIS ring though.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Dexter had one slight stomach upset a few days ago. But that wasn't parvo, just caught a stomach upset off of a chi puppy who came to ringcraft.

Hadn't heard of this until just now VIA FB. 

If he's had all his vaccinations long ago, he shouldn't catch it right?

Looking at that Parvo Alert FB page, there's been lots up north x


----------



## Freyja

None of the giant shnauzers entered at Driffield attended the show. According to Highampress there was 6 entered all absent. We haven't been to many shows this year and the only champ show we went to was the hound assocation champ show in August.

Someone once complained bout us a show once. They commented on how Owen was looking better as he had lost weight. I said that was because he had been in kennels as we were on holiday she told me we sign to say our dogs had not been in contact with an infectious decease in the last 21 days and if he had been in keenels how did we know that he hadn't. Fortunatley I still had the receipt in my bag to proove it had been 5 weeks since we came home. This was at an agricutural show were anyone could bring a dog in regardless of were it had been.

I think at the momentalthough I would go to a show were only exhibitors dogs were allowed and I hop owners would be honest about the 21 day rule I would be very wary of going to an agricultural show were anyone could take a dog in.


----------



## Meezey

Spellweaver I did come looking for you  didn't get your pm till today  Cian got VHC so very chuffed with him, hope your babies are all okay x


----------



## Spellweaver

Meezey said:


> Spellweaver I did come looking for you  didn't get your pm till today  Cian got VHC so very chuffed with him, hope your babies are all okay x


I was gutted at missing Driffield on so many fronts - I was looking forward to meeting you and Cian, it was my friend's 50th birthday and we had celebrations planned both at the show and then at her house afterwards, and then the show itself, which is one of my favourites 

But that to one side, I think ours are all going to be fine - the only way they can have been in contact with this dog is through the entrance/exit, or if he had been walked around the YKC rings. None of them are showing any symptoms whatsoever - I just couldn't take the risk that we could pass something on to other dogs.

Congratulations on Cian's result - and hope I get to meet you both in the future xx


----------

